
Will YouTube kill my channel next? - jerf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzb8U0Bje5A
======
sseagull
I've been a bit of a fan of the channel for a while, and it's frustrating to
hear this. It seems like the large companies are flexing their muscles and
exercising their power over their digital serfs.

One particularly frustrating aspect that he touches on is how everything is
automated, and it seems impossible to actually get humans to look at your
issue. I'm not sure what can really be done about this other than find/create
new platforms. This leads to fragmentation, thus likely beginning a new cycle.

Legislation may also be required to clarify the relationship between someone
like Lindy and Youtube. Not sure how I feel about that, though.

